# maplestory doesnt work on laptop. it says failed screen mode Gr2D



## lawreate612 (Aug 23, 2005)

it says failed to find proper screen mode for Gr2D when i click on de icon for maplestory. i really need help. please contact me as fast as u can.
Lawreate612


----------



## EthanA (Nov 10, 2004)

What kind of laptop do you have. Give out the entire specs. What version of Windows do you have, and do you have the latest DirectX?


----------



## Mandred (Sep 5, 2005)

I also am having this problem. I am running an older P2, 500Mhz, 196meg ram, and an older ati video card, i know i am BARELY meeting the minimum specs to run the game on this PC, but is there anything i can do with the hardware i have to tweak it so the game will run? And wth does this error mean? Any light you could shed on this problem would be greatly appreciated.

-Josh

*edit* I am running the newest version of DirectX, on a Win98se system.


----------



## megghead (Dec 10, 2006)

I have this same problem! I just installed Parallels and Windows XP pro. I install maplestory and it says failed to find... yada yada Gr2D. I installed the recommended driver (Direct X) and I still recieve the message. I dont know what to do


----------



## asmamarug (Dec 23, 2006)

oh help me please! im dieing! 
i need help i cant get in becase of the same thing if u have found a solution please contact me!- [email protected]

please reply here or add me and help me!

 i miss mapleling


----------



## vash1127 (May 21, 2008)

i had the same screen error issue, u need to go to the maplestory site and download direct x 9 and then u need to enable direct x in the virtual from the edit menu in parallels desktop,,, so yea that fixed my gr2d error, but now the game thinks i'm hacking,, any suggestions?


----------

